# Like I have time for one more social media.



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

But this is for Halloween. Not sure how much I'll be around here but I'm on twitter at @TheNextMartha and I have a personal blog that is currently being taken over by Halloween at themarthaproject.com. 

I have to fix the mausoleum and gate this year. We had a wicked wind storm last year and had to take down 98% of display 3 days before Halloween. That sucked. Hopefully this year will be more quiet. 

It was over 90 here today. Hard to get into the mind frame of Halloween when it's just too hot to be out working on props.


----------

